# Battery always jumps from 17% to 4%



## NateDogg17 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a Droid X, and recently I flashed CM4DX to it. Soon after, when discharging my phone to calibrate, I noticed that the battery would jump from 17% all the way down to 4%. I thought it was odd but I kind of ignored it. But ever since then, always when it gets to 17%, it does that, no matter how many times I calibrate. I thought it might be from flashing 2nd-init recovery, but I don't know why that would make a difference and I think it was jumping before I flashed CWM. Does anyone have any ideas why it may be doing this or how to fix it?


----------



## Snipples007 (Jun 8, 2011)

I am not really sure what causes it, but it is a 2nd-init related issue. My battery drops from 9% to 4% instantly no matter what 2nd-init ROM I am on. I was on Shuji and DSX for a while and did not have the problem, went back to MIUI and the battery started dropping from 9-4 again.


----------



## pinkbull (Sep 13, 2011)

U should try this
1. Charge until 100%
2. Remove backdoor
4. Shut it down until u c battery indicator 100%
5. Remove the battery while u charge it...your Dx will reboot and show battery indicator with question mark
6. Put back battery and wait until it go up to 100%
7. Reboot and you're done
Don't forget to wipe battery stat

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I tried this way while on CM4GB and it was a no go. You can't charge it while it's off so as soon as you turn it off while the charger is still plugged in, it reboots on its own.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

It works just fine on CM4DX-GB, just remove the battery after you feel the first vibration (During the Motorola logo). It boots into and the ROM reports 60% battery - put the battery back in and let it charge until it gets to 100%.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

That did the trick thank you!


----------



## NateDogg17 (Sep 14, 2011)

I just tried it. I'm on MIUI on Froyo Kernal. I tried pulling battery, phone booted normally, then, when I put it back it, it said charging, jumped from 20 to 60 to 100. My battery still jumped from 17% to 4%. It did do it when I was on cm4dx too, but I was also on Froyo kernal for that.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had this problem on 2nd init rom's as well, but mine goes from 20 something down to 15% (when i had 1% i knew exactly what it jumped from)

just learned to live with it but keeping hope it gets fixed some day

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

GadgetGirl;79312 said:


> Sorry YIDS.... I was typing at the same time you were!
> 
> ..... Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


Haha! No problem - happens to me all the time









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

